# Mountain bike shoes, a mild rant



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Man, finding a decent pair of shoes that will last appears to have gotten increasingly difficult over the years. I know I didn't have this issue early on in my riding career.

In the past couple of years, though, shoes have likely been my biggest bone of contention in this hobby. I do live and ride in Phoenix, so our environment can be a little hard on stuff. I do swap back and forth between clipless and flats. And I have very common/normal feet: Size 10, relatively narrow and low volume, but not hard to fit.

For flats, my shoes needs are simple: sticky and not too heavy. Most 5.10 stuff works great. My expectation in my environment is that a pair of these shoes will last about a year.

Clipless shoes are slightly more difficult. I like Vibram soles for grip on rocks and I like Boa closures. Bottom line, though, I can't tolerate heel lift, which can be an issue with low-volume feet.

My issues began with an old pair of Specialized Rimes. Soles delaminated within the one year warranty, but I didn't save the receipt and warranty was not honored. Loved the shoes otherwise.

Moved on to a couple pair of more inexpensive Shimano shoes and had heel lift issues.

Then came the Giro Terraduro debacle. I LOVED these shoes for traction and fit. And I went through I believe four pair that all completely delaminated. Great customer service, but I don't want customer service. I just want shoes that last more than six weeks.

More recently, I bought a pair of 5.10 XIV Freeriders. Fit great, grip great, one shoe began completely falling apart within six months of limited use. Neither the retailer or manufacturer will replace the shoes -- even with a receipt and photographic evidence of the problem -- until I ship them back and wait for new ones.

I also have a new pair of Rime Experts. Again, love these shoes, but the Boa closures have gone tits up in six months. Again, neither the LBS or Specialized will do anything except "Well, we can order new closures for you that'll be here in maybe 10 days." Thanks. I can order my own Boa closures. At $180 plus tax, I thought you might want to help a customer keep riding.

I guess I don't have a larger point, I'm just frustrated that I can't find a couple pairs of shoes that will last more than six months. I don't mind spending the money, I just want a nice useful product that will last.

Am I out of line?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think a lot of stuff has become pretty cheap. Still expensive, though. Lame.

How do do you get along with Sidis? I like the heel and more expensive models have some adjustment there. You have to go all the way to the top of their line to get Boa and heel adjustment. No Vibram, though - they're a pretty unreconstructed race shoe.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I am right there with you. I came back to terraduros and clipless after a couple years on flats. The 5-10 don't fit me great and I fell in love with Teva shoes which are obviously discontinued. But I bought like 3 pair at big discount so I'm covered a while. 

Then I decided to do the terraduros and I love them a lot. Fingers crossed. Everyone I know has had them delaminate. Luckily (?) I don't get to ride much, so maybe they'll last a while.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Mavic Fury s have vibrim sole and the little piece of carbon around your heel to not have it lift, no boa but its does not need it. Pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got years on my Sidi's and they're still in good shape, fit is fantastic for my feet.

I don't ride flats but I think I might be a little disappointed in shoe choices if I did, the current offerings seem a bit antiquated IMO. Why laces?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've got years on my Sidi's and they're still in good shape, fit is fantastic for my feet.
> 
> I don't ride flats but I think I might be a little disappointed in shoe choices if I did, the current offerings seem a bit antiquated IMO. Why laces?


Because DH/FR guys want to look like they are as moto/skater as possible. Why else would you wear pajamas and massively heavy shoes?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I haven't tried Sidis as my impression was they're more XC-oriented shoes and might not stand up to abuse. That said, I do see guys running them out here, so I'll definitely consider.

Personally, I don't mind laces on flat-style shoes. I just don't want the shoes themselves to be enormous and heavy. The new 5.10 shoes seem to build on that thought, but they're also the first ones I've had that are completely (and literally) coming apart at the seams.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I've seen pairs of SIDIs out there that are 15 years old. And, they are made in the same factory as their Moto boots. From the same materials.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Friend swears by his Sidi dragons. Last a long time & his model has the replaceable tread inserts. I have heel lift problems galore. I actually use women's snowboard boots to get a decent fit. I'm currently on a pair of close out North-waves and they fit pretty well. Not so sure of longevity as they are built purposely light.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes Sidi's are very durable, but I do a lot of hike a bike and they are poor for scrambling over rocks. This last year I tried FiveTen's VXI clipless, with sticky rubber soles and they were great for a while until the soles delaminated. I went with 2 pair of Teva Pivots on sale and am very happy with them so far. My friend recently got some FiveTen Kestrals but they are delaminating as well. Sidi is making the Epic now, not sure why it has laces though.

First Look: Sidi Epic shoes - Mtbr.com


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

And your post highlights my issues perhaps better and more succinctly than I did. Why is it so difficult to produce a mountain bike shoe that doesn't delam/fall apart? It's ridiculous.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

My Shimano MT33 have held up awesome in warm season on MTB and roadbike about 400 miles a month. Completing 2nd warm season on them currently. 

And my Northwave Artic Commuter MTB for cold season will be entering their 3rd winter end of this year. 

I should probably get a separate road set to distribute the wear and tear though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Blatant said:


> And your post highlights my issues perhaps better and more succinctly than I did. Why is it so difficult to produce a mountain bike shoe that doesn't delam/fall apart? It's ridiculous.


As I said yesterday "it's 2015, they should be able to glue rubber to plastic these days". apparently not.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Because DH/FR guys want to look like they are as moto/skater as possible. Why else would you wear pajamas and massively heavy shoes?


To protect their legs from abrasion and so their shoes don't fall apart?

I've had good luck with the newer mid-high level Shimano shoes. Reasonably durable little toe area that doesn't get ruined on rocky technical trails and the top ratchet seems to eliminate most heel lift, although they still will on steep sections due to the stiff sole. I don't think there's really a way to eliminate that without going to a really flexible sole which causes it's own problems.


----------



## dusadus (May 21, 2014)

My Specialized 2FO flats have been pretty durable so far. They feel like quality footwear with good build quality. I would probably buy these again after they wear out.


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Specialized used to make absolutely awesome mtb shoes that lasted for ever. Solid construction, lots of leather/stitching, no delamination. Just had to replace a pair this spring that had 5 hard years of riding on them...and they are still good except the plate the cleats screw into has worn through from my pedals over the years. Sure, they were $200 new, bu way WAY better and cheaper than ~5 pairs of 'ok' $100 shoes.

Yeah, they don't make good durable shoes anymore. They make expensive, flashy laminated shoes with tonnes of 'features' now. Argh.

Never did find anything comparable for an even remotely reasonable price. Ended up going with mid-range shimano's. Oddly, the construction of a lot of the current shimano shoes is...very very similar to the older Specialized shoes. Alas, all synthetic, few stitches, laminated everywhere, clearly not as sturdy. They're not...bad...but they are not nearly as comfortable and there is no way they are going to hold up over the long run


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My old suede Specialized BG Sport were great and lasted about 7 years until they started disintegrating.
The newer BG Sport don't have the rubberised sole but are just as comfortable.
The Tahoe's are very comfortable and hikeable but heavy.
The S-Works Trail would be fantastic with a little engineered flex and a severe price reduction.

My next shoes will probably be BG Pro or Rime.


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

I am right there with you. I am a flats rider and sort of stuck with 5.10 because of Stealth rubber. However I have been through 3 pairs of freeriders and now 2 pairs of Freerider VXIs all becuase the sole delaminates. 5.10 has warranteed every pair, but geeze for $125 they ought to last a year.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My Freeriders have a bit under 1,000 miles on them since last year. They're still in pretty good shape. I'm not sure what the exact mileage total is, because I've worn a number of other pairs of shoes during that time, also, especially during wintertime. Some wear is visible on the soles, but all the parts are holding together solidly.

Clipless shoes, though, I've not done terribly well with. The last ones I had were Lake MX165's. They've been the best quality-wise. Nice, Vibram soles, decent for hike-a-bikes. They started to delaminate at the toes, however, and I ended up using Gorilla Glue on them. So far, so good. Haven't used them since I went with platform pedals, though. Prior to those, it was a Specialized BG shoe. Can't remember which model, but the soles completely separated, to the point where the cleat was the only thing holding them on anymore. One hike-a-bike around some pretty significant hurricane blowdowns. Nothing rocky. Just hot, dry, and sandy. Total shoe death. I can't even remember what shoes I owned prior to those.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't help but praise my Shimano MT33's again that I paid 30 dollars for off a guy who ordered the wrong size and who probably paid 45. They have been amazing and far better than normal shoes I've had recently. 

I probably have 3000-4000 miles on them, probably around 3500. 

They make me feel like ordering 3 more pairs just to hoard them lol. 

Downsides are being heavy and soak up rain like a rag if u get dumped on. 

They walk well enough to walk in them on vaca vs reg worn out shoes and sole had good grip on hard floors unlike my Northwaves.

<3 

Wouldn't mind lighter and more water proof summer shoes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yes Sidi's are very durable, but I do a lot of hike a bike and they are poor for scrambling over rocks.


Exactly what made me decide to try something other than my Sidis.

Currently have some Shimano M200s - they have held up so far with no issues. They have some heel lift when walking, but I never feel it while pedaling. Pretty happy with them so far.

Having said that, if the Shimanos turn out to not be durable, I would probably look at going back to Sidi purely for the durability. Most pairs I have had lasted 3+ years.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Sidis


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Miker J said:


> Sidis


Mine were too narrow and the hard plastic sole was too hard and plasticey...


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I've have a pair of Kestrals for about 5 months they are falling part at front of the sole. I bought them at REI so it should not be a problem returning them. I really like them but a lot of $$$ for 5 months of 1 or 2 rides a week use. I've used Shimano 3 Velcro strapped in the past . I don't remember model #s but I get at least a couple years of hard use out of them


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an old pair and new pair of specialized sworks mtb with boa

old is one reel, new is two reel

the tongue layers on the old pair separated in one ride, the first one...

glued them down with shoegoo and they have been solid now for >10,000 mtb miles.

so, my results with specialized top end mtb shoes...I recommend them 

and I was told about the tongue problem before I got them. the new ones don't have the same issue.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Another vote for Sidis. I'm on my second pair of the 3-strap velcro version and they can take a beating. The heal is nearly all solid plastic and the rest of the shoe is high quality leather. Now, they are definitely an XC shoe even though I use them for everything. They are basically a roadie shoe with hard plastic treads surrounding the cleat area and heel. 

But they lock the foot in comfortably and solidly, show no wear from crank arm or chainstay rubbing, and are very stiff. I don't think I'll ever wear anything else. I don't ride flats so I can't comment on those shoes but I hear great things about 5.10.


----------



## Dirk Ross (Jun 13, 2014)

Yet another vote for Sidis. I'm on my second set of Dominators, the first pair lasted over 5 years with weekly use. Fit (for me) is great right out of the box. As others have noted the soles are not great for hike-a-bike but other than that they have worked really well for me.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Side's are great. The Drako has a wire closure (similar to BOA), heel cup adjustment for tightening it down, and softer soles than most other Sidi's that are also replaceable and not bad at all for hike-a-bike. The insoles suck but I usually use something else in my shoes anyway besides the stock insole. They ARE expensive, though. But will last years if not abused.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I hear you man. I've got three pair of Sidi that will probably last for ever. Anything else is disposable. My new Specialized 2FO seem like they will last a bit longer but the fit is not good for me and the soles aren't sticky enough to use in the rough.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I took back my 5 10 Kestrels back to REI pretty painless They gave me the option of getting another shoe or new Kestrels or $$ back. I just went ahead and got another pair. I'll see what happens. What's the definition of insanity: doing something over and over again expecting different results REI said if they fell apart again I get another. I thought they ship them back to 5 10. They just resole them and sell them in their garage sale. Interesting


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

My issue with Sidi shoes are the grip less treads and lack of any armour. They are well made though so if you rarely smack stuff with your feets and don't need grip on rough terrain, they would be a good choice. I'll say it because no one else has, the reason flat shoes and some of the clip versions for DH look like skater shoes is pure fashion. Heaven forbid that a cyclist look like a cyclist. I don't see any functional advantage to clodhoppers.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember when I first got into cycling as a sport, I was really bothered by the spandex thing. It just looked like effort, and I didn't perceive that air resistance might be important or that there might be other functional advantages, and I was a little embarrassed about men in spandex. I folded on the lycra shorts thing when I got my first road bike but continued wearing a looser jersey and layering baggies over my shorts off-road for years.

I was eighteen when I got my first nicer bikes. Teenagers are pretty conservative.

These days, I've gone pretty far the other way. I joined my first team seven years ago, and now I usually not only wear lycra shorts and a fitted jersey, but it's all matchy-matchy. I'm proud of being a part of my team and it's pretty nice kit do I don't own a lot else anymore anyway.

I feel like mountain biking is a somewhat high turnover sport. And I think a fair amount of mountain bikers are guys who wouldn't do exercise with less of an adrenaline aspect, like road cycling or running.

So yeah, I think fashion, or maybe a kind of anti-fashion, pointedly not looking like roadies, is really important.

I'm kind of curious about shoes like the Specialized Rime, though. I feel like high-end road shoes take their cues from racing, and high-end XC shoes are pretty much on the same page. While the need for a more walkable sole is present across all the off-road disciplines, I think what racy mountain bike shoes are best at, after pedaling, is running up a decaying dirt bank, like in cyclocross. Hard surfaces, like rocks and roots, not so much - a flatter sole would be a lot better.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Any updated review of the Sidi Epics? May return my Kestrels before the have a chance to delminate!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Blatant said:


> My expectation in my environment is that a pair of these shoes will last about a year.
> 
> Am I out of line?


No. I think if you are buying a premium pair of MTB shoes they should last a year of say 3 rides/week with some week long trips thrown into the mix. Which is what I'd say is a typical dedicated enthusiast level of use.

If you are a pro or someone who can ride 5-7 days a week I think a shoe wearing out in less than a year is reasonable, but they should still last 6 months+.

I pretty much can't wear out my 5.10 Impact Lows. My 5.10 Elements last about a year until they get so broken in they are like slippers with no support, but still okay to walk around in for casual use.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you looked at mavic alpine xl's?

I use mine with flat pedals, but they are made for clipless


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You guys have some low expectations. I think I should be able to get multiple seasons from a shoe. I typically have, in fact. I'm not going to dig through my records right now, but I've been putting in a couple hundred hours/year for the last several, and I haven't been through that many pairs. So maybe 500 hours from the last pair?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

For shoes that are not made for walking...they sure don't seem to last long. What are people doing with them?

If you're paying a decent amount for a pair of shoes...they should last more than a year. I'm not paying 200+ for a pair of shoes for them to last a year of riding. I've been wearing my current pair for about a year now and ride roughly twice a week on them. They look like crap, but are still structurally sound. 

What I don't really like about mountain shoes are that the lugs on the shoes are used for stability. Unlike road shoes where the cleat is the contact point with the pedal. As the lugs on the shoes wear...they will start to move laterally. I had to get some contact treads for my Eggbeaters recently. I also have some Look Quartz. They come with shims you can remove as the shoes wear.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I had my last pair of MTB clippless shoes - a pair of old Sidi Dominator 2s - for over 10 years with lots of riding. My current pair are Specialized Experts (non-Boa). Going on year 3. Never had much issue with shoes wearing out. In the '90s I had my only other pair of MTB shoes that were Shimanos...again...lasted for a long time. So ~25 years and only 3 pairs.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You guys have some low expectations. I think I should be able to get multiple seasons from a shoe. I typically have, in fact. I'm not going to dig through my records right now, but I've been putting in a couple hundred hours/year for the last several, and I haven't been through that many pairs. So maybe 500 hours from the last pair?


I think that is highly dependent on how you ride (or don't ride). I don't think 500 hours would be unusual if you spend all of your time on the bike....but if you mainly ride trails that require a good bit of hike a bike over rocky terrain, then they can wear out much, much quicker. It is that hike time off the bike that puts most shoes in the grave at an early age.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, fair enough. I don't do a lot of walking when I ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I really don't enjoy pushing my bike and so I do my best to avoid doing it but it does happen. Sidis are great because the hard plastic soles really discourage walking, but because they are hard plastic they're tough as nails and last forever.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a 10 year old pair of 5.10 Freeriders that are 3 years past retirement age but I still wear them. no surprise 5.10 went down after Adidas bought them and implemented their cost saving measures (aka, keep the name, crapify the product, build in China).


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't look at Sidi for the PHX area. I've got an older generation Dominators up in Prescott, they're great up here. They're pretty warm shoes and would get chewed up in rockier areas pretty quickly. That being said I have found few shoes that fit my narrow and low volume foot as well.
Any consideration of Pearl Izumi? Their top end shoe features Boa, at a price. I found them to accommodate narrow and low volume feet pretty well.
Given your last Boa closure experience and the way that feature narrows the field it would be the first compromise I might make among your criteria.
Happy hunting.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> I really don't enjoy pushing my bike and so I do my best to avoid doing it but it does happen. Sidis are great because the hard plastic soles really discourage walking, but because they are hard plastic they're tough as nails and last forever.


One of those nice little synergies I notice with racy shoes, like Sidis, is that the last shape is pretty comfortable for running, especially run-ups. So no conflict between the running portions of cyclocross and good power production and transmission. Unless the course goes up concrete stairs. That kinda sucks.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

idaz: I went with new Shimano M163. And got replacement Boa closures for the Rimes.

As an aside, I'm coming up for a long weekend in P-town this weekend. Only thing I've ever ridden is Mingus. Love to have some ride suggestions.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Finding the right MTB shoe for you is a lot of trial and error when you start taking it seriously. My Five Ten Freeriders seem to last longer than yours, though they often come apart around the edge (I just put up with it).



Mr.Quint said:


> The 5-10 don't fit me great and I fell in love with Teva shoes which are obviously discontinued. But I bought like 3 pair at big discount so I'm covered a while.


This times a million. My Teva Pivots seem really durable, they just keep on going. They're a good shoe, nice stiff sole. If you can score a pair for cheap (harder to find now) and deal with the lack of BOA, do it. Last I saw they were going for $50 or so at Jenson.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Specialized Rimes for little money at the beginning of the year and they've lasted surprisingly well for what felt like an under-build shoe - mind you, on a fatbike, there's less need for h-a-b. Sidi Epics look nice - nice, chunky rubber sole a the old hard plastic sole was a bit slippy on rocks & roots.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

The older SIDIs were far more durable than the ones made in the last 5-6 years. Over the last few years I've ridden shoes from Louis Garneau, Mavic, and Pearl Izumi that have held up better, cost less, and offered better footing/traction than my Dominators.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm a long time SIDI fan (been owning three pairs in the last 12 years) and now have DRAKOs, but I was looking for something more "enduro" (!) that would have a better grip for hike-a-bike. The Drakos have a slippery carbon sole that's rather designed for optimal power transfer when pedalling than for walking on rocks and roots. So I recently bought two pairs of Shimano "Torball" shoes (M-168 and M-200) and I must say I'm sold. They cost less than half the Sidis and the fit is more comfortable, heel retention is surprinsingly good, even though there is no heel cup retention system like the Sidis, and the material used for the soles is soft and tacky. The only thing where they can't match the Sidis is the looks, but that's personal and Italians are known for making some of the most beautiful shoes in the world, anyway. Now, the only time I use the Sidis is when I go "road cycling" for training...


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm a long time SIDI fan (been owning three pairs in the last 12 years) and now use DRAKOs, but I was looking for something more "enduro" (!) that would have a better grip for hike-a-bike. The Drakos have a slippery carbon sole that's rather designed for optimal power transfer when pedalling than for walking on rocks and roots. Anyway, I recently bought two pairs of Shimano "Torball" shoes (M-168 and M-200) and I must say I'm sold. They cost less than half the Sidis and the fit is more comfortable, heel retention is surprinsingly good, even though there is no heel cup retention system like the Sidis and the material used for the soles is soft and tacky. The only thing where they can't match the Sidis is the looks, but that's a matter of personal preference and the Italians are know for making some of the best looking shoes in the world, anyway. Now, the only time I reach for my Sidis is when I go "road cycling" for training...


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerome said:


> I'm a long time SIDI fan.


I'm curious...did you consider or did you look at the Epic's?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I wear out shoes very agressively. Ride in the midwest, 2-4k per year. Its central IL, so no rocks, no loose shale...mostly black dirt singletrack with occasional roots. I have been through Sidi's, Shimano's, Specialized, and Lake's. 

My favorite are the Lake's with their vibram soles and BOA closure. Though, after one summer, they are toast. 

My consolation is I have a $100 shoe budget each year and each year I buy a new pair. Last pair of Lake's I got were less than $80 from Nashbar.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I am on my 2nd pair of Shimano's since 1996. Only reason I bought my second pair is because I left the first pair on top of the bed cover on my Avalance and drove out. I found 1 shoe on the way home at lunch one day, just happened to see it on the side of the road, never found the other.
Granted, I do not put 1000 miles a year like many do here. But they have held up great. first pair was replaced in 2008 or 2009 or so.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My Mavic Alpines are trash. I had to put a piece of thin plastic over the cleat plate to keep it from digging into my foot through the insole. Both top Velcro closures are wearing through and the left shoe has a 1/2 long cut through the outside all the way to my foot right behind my little toe. I can shove my finger through it from the inside. I started riding clipless late June, that's a insane wear rate.


Every pair of 5-10's has come apart eventually for me. I always get at least a year out of them though. My Impact Highs are 3 years old and ready to be trashed and my Samhill's are also about trashed. I have a pair of new Freeriders and they appear to be glued and stitched though. All of my 5-10s so far have come apart by my big toe where the sole, foam and shoe come together.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe Rebok could make a MTB version of these, the Workout Plus:









I don't know how many pairs of these I've had, quite a few I reckon as I've been wearing them for about thirty-years. Never been without a pair in that time.

These things are ridiculously durable. Every pair I've had has died the same way, the sole has worn though. Nothing else has ever failed. By the time the sole gets thin they are as comfy as slippers.

No idea if they would be any use on pedals, never tried them oddly, but if you want durable shoes they're hard to beat. Watch though as Rebok make a few shoes that look similar but they are not all the same.

Need to try them on the flats now ;0)


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Those new Sidi SD15s they announced surely perked my interest!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Two months on the Kestrels:















Luckily the warranty was painless, and pretty quick. But I knew that the replacements would die the same way. I ended up buying the 2FO cliplites and I am a lot happier. The two Boa system is a lot more comfortable and the shoes are a lot more sturdy.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

dirtrider76 said:


> My Mavic Alpines are trash. I had to put a piece of thin plastic over the cleat plate to keep it from digging into my foot through the insole. Both top Velcro closures are wearing through and the left shoe has a 1/2 long cut through the outside all the way to my foot right behind my little toe. I can shove my finger through it from the inside. I started riding clipless late June, that's a insane wear rate.
> 
> Every pair of 5-10's has come apart eventually for me. I always get at least a year out of them though. My Impact Highs are 3 years old and ready to be trashed and my Samhill's are also about trashed. I have a pair of new Freeriders and they appear to be glued and stitched though. All of my 5-10s so far have come apart by my big toe where the sole, foam and shoe come together.


Same with my 5.10. Coming apart at the toe.

Is shoe goo still around. Used to use that stuff skateboarding 20 years ago. It prob glues better then their reg glue


----------



## SubiOwner (Oct 31, 2015)

Not a rant, but since I can't start a new thread, yet, has anyone heard of Bontrager Foray shoes? I can only find mention of them on some New Zealand and UK sites. Nothing on the Bontreager site, either. However, my local bike shop has them in stock. They fit me very nicely, but perhaps a little stiff.


----------



## DanielRetto (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I think that Sidi brand makes good mtb shoes from hard and resistant materials. These one also very confortable for many bikers.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Spam, spam, spammedy spam!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Because DH/FR guys want to look like they are as moto/skater as possible. Why else would you wear pajamas and massively heavy shoes?


This is worth bumping.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been riding Sidi's for 25 years and they fit my skinny feet better than any other shoe. They wear like iron, but they aren't great for hiking being like other XC shoes, stiff with hard soles. I mean, I've hiked a ton in them and they're ok, but if you're used to 5.10's, they're not in the same league.

I ride other brands too, but they don't hold up as well or cost near as much. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

I just picked up a pair of the new Sidi SD15's that might fit the bill. BOA type lace with rubber sole, decent stiff but flex in the toe box. Look well built but time will tell in the AZ rocks.... My Shimano 162's are falling apart after a year. They run big (or maybe just more true to size). I'm 45 in all other Sidi shoes and the SD's are probably 1/2 to full size bigger. Probably could have went with a 44.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Those DO look nice. I don't know if I ever clarified, but I bought a pair of Shimano M163s, which are decent and Boa replaced the dials on my Specialized Rime shoes. The Rimes are excellent shoes here in Phoenix.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

gasmanxj said:


> I just picked up a pair of the new Sidi SD15's that might fit the bill. BOA type lace with rubber sole, decent stiff but flex in the toe box. Look well built but time will tell in the AZ rocks.... My Shimano 162's are falling apart after a year. They run big (or maybe just more true to size). I'm 45 in all other Sidi shoes and the SD's are probably 1/2 to full size bigger. Probably could have went with a 44.
> 
> View attachment 1029259
> 
> View attachment 1029260


Sweet! Do you mind giving an update in a while? These are on my short list of new shoes. I ride mostly in Sedona/Phoenix so would be good to here how these perform in AZ, esp. on slickrock type stuff. I also wear size 45 in Sidi's. Do you think 44 is the way to go?


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

el poseur said:


> Sweet! Do you mind giving an update in a while? These are on my short list of new shoes. I ride mostly in Sedona/Phoenix so would be good to here how these perform in AZ, esp. on slickrock type stuff. I also wear size 45 in Sidi's. Do you think 44 is the way to go?


Sure, will report back if they work out for me. I have odd feet so sucks finding shoes that fit well. Had a chance to wear them back to back for some time yesterday with Dragon 4's that has the more traditional fit. Feels like about a 1/2 size bigger to me than the Dragon's. Roomier in the toe box for sure. I'd say to try both sizes if you can since everyone has a different fit. Here's some side by side pics against the Dragon to see the difference.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

Great. Where did you get them from?


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

I ordered them from an Italian shop called All4cycling. Could not find them here and the Euro being so low against the Dollar they are a great deal. Shipping was free and arrived within a week after ordering so no complaints.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my Five Ten Impact Lows in July of 2013. Two years and five months later, I can't believe how well they're holding up. If I begin to experience and sole delamination I'll just prolong their life even more with shoe goo. Here's a shot of them from last April for a faux ad I made:










I've used them on a Scott Scale Elite, Trek Superfly 100FS, and my current Niner RIP 9 RDO more than anything. Whenever they do bite the dust, which won't be for at LEAST another year, I'll forgo the VXi version and stick with what I love. Hopefully the build quality is on-par. I pick rough lines and these shoes have seen some $#!t. Yesterday I went dirt jumping on my 29er at a brand spanking new bike park in Rogers, AR courtesy of 3 million dollars from the Walton family (Walmart).

These shoes are like M1 Abrams tanks.


----------

